# Swap: Brooks Swift Titanium Black for a Green?



## lmow20 (12 May 2014)

Hi,
I have a Brooks Swift Ti saddle in black, like new - 92 miles usage. Looking to swap for a green one.

Thanks.


----------



## raleighnut (12 May 2014)

lmow20 said:


> Hi,
> I have a Brooks Swift Ti saddle in black, like new - 92 miles usage. Looking to swap for a green one.
> 
> Thanks.


You'll be lucky, they only made 100 of them, maybe if we petitioned them they'd make some more, I'd love one too (proud rider of 2005 Limited edition no 722)


----------



## lmow20 (14 May 2014)

Thanks, I didn't know that. Very useful comment Raleighnut. Guess it's a pie in the sky


----------



## Hicky (27 Jun 2014)

I'll swap you the Ti saddle that come on my Van Nicholas for the brooks...?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2014)

Hicky said:


> I'll swap you the Ti saddle that come on my Van Nicholas for the brooks...?


----------

